
Publishers and the Pursuit of the Past - darwhy
https://stratechery.com/2017/publishers-seek-antitrust-exemption-news-versus-advertising-a-better-solution-for-publishers/
======
heisenbit
Worth reading as usual and for the economic theory alone.

